# anyone with experience with Tasco scopes?



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Im looking for a cheap but reliable rifle scope for a .243. At least until I can work a better one into my budget. Has anyone had experience with Tasco scopes? Im looking for a 3x9 variable. I have heard some good things about them but have also heard some bad. Any real experience would be appreciated.


----------



## Wis Bang 2 (Jan 12, 2010)

The older, made in Japan, were OK, I have a 4x12 on a Rem 700 from the mid 70's that is clear as can be and holds zero.

I do not hear anything good about the present Chinese made Tasco. Often they are referred to as 'Trashco" on the gun and hunting boards I frequent.


----------



## HuskyBoris (Feb 14, 2013)

I have an Older Japanese Tasco on my Winchester .270,it works great but the newer ones are junk(from what I hear )as far as cheaper scopes go I have heard pretty good things on the Barska's,on a .243 it should be fine,if it were a high powered magnum rifle you would be best to go with a pricey scope designed to handle the harsh recoil.

http://www.barska.com/


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I have a couple that are approaching 30 years old and still doing the job.
I'm not sure there *is *such a thing as cheap *AND* reliable anymore though


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My hunting partner had a Tasco world class 3x10 on his 243 and liked it very well.

Most of my scopes are Bushnell, early 1970's banners, recent1080's trophys. the early ones had life time warrentys so if some thing ever did go wrong they would fix it for you or give you a new one. I have banners on my 243 and 308, I have trophys on my 50 and 54 cal muzzlerloaders and one on my 20ga. slug gun. 
Never a problem with any of them.

 Al


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Stay away from Tasco. Take a look at some Nikons...Nikon has some budget scopes with pretty decent optics. If you don't plan on much twilight hunting a lower priced optic should suit you well.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I really like the nikon prostaff i have a couple now and any gun i scope now is likely to get a nikon prostaff

i have some tasco , and simmons , the tasco is on a 22 and does fine , but it wouldn't be my choice for big game or high recoil 

if you go simple with a 4x there is less to go wrong 

if you are just shooting wood chucks in the field and a miss doesn't mean a huge loss of a big game animal on a once i a life time hunt then try one , some models are better then others watch the reviews. they have lower and higher quality scopes. 

the simmons is a fixed power and has been on a 30-06 for 20 years and not lost zero

but i am sure some has changed in the 11 years since i bought a scope that wasn't a nikon 

the first thing i look at when looking thru a scope is how close and far can get from the scope and still see to the edge , that is the standard to measure most scopes by , because good scopes will let you get farther and closer , and when you shoot up or down or from prone or kneeling or sitting or standing the distance of your eye to the scope changes some 

scopes that only do well with your eye an exact distance away will slow down your shot and frustrate you in the field 

if you adjust the scope so that at the bench your right in the middle of the closest and farthest and the scope has some range you will be set for prone and standing

you may say i never shoot from prone , but laying across the hood of the truck puts your eye in the same position and that you might do.

unless i am buying the same scope model as i already have , i feel it is best to look thru them and let eye relief and clarity to the edges be the judge , compare against a Leupold or other higher end scope of the same power so you can see the differences some times you find a scope that is a good price and performs better than it's price would suggest but I don't thing that happens often enough to just be able to say a brand name and get good results every time unless you say a brand name that only lets top quality scopes off the line and puts a life time warranty on them but then your likely to be paying the higher price also.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I really like the nikon prostaff i have a couple now and any gun i scope now is likely to get a nikon prostaff
> 
> i have some tasco , and simmons , the tasco is on a 22 and does fine , but it wouldn't be my choice for big game or high recoil
> 
> ...


I have a Leupold VXIII on my .308 and it's some of the best optics I've looked through...that being said, the Nikon Prostaff on my wife's AR is pretty good for a sub $200 scope.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I have used them, no problems, but my gun dealer sells "Swift" and that is what I use, cheaper, lifetime guarantee...


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

what is your budget?


----------



## DreamHomestead (Jul 22, 2012)

The husband says:

"Tasco is one of the best cheap scopes. They have lifetime warranties and if you send in a damaged one the company will send you back a brand new one. Contact customer service to get an RMA number before sending it in. It's worth buying until you can afford a better one."


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Im looking to get by for about a buck and a quarter. I know, Im dreaming.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

http://www.swfa-ss.com/


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

123.99 Bushnell Trophy. http://www.opticsplanet.com/bushnell-3-9x40-trophy-xlt-riflescopes-733960b-733944s-733960.html

The pro staff close to that price is for a rim fire model. 

 Al


----------



## BACOG (May 17, 2012)

JJ Grandits said:


> Im looking for a cheap but reliable rifle scope for a .243. At least until I can work a better one into my budget. Has anyone had experience with Tasco scopes? Im looking for a 3x9 variable. I have heard some good things about them but have also heard some bad. Any real experience would be appreciated.


I have used their binoculars and I was underwhelmed by the quality. Used one of their 4X16's on my .243. It was OK.

If you want to balance out quality with price take a look at this one. If I can't get a Leupold for xyz reason I like the Nikons. They are good quality and have a lifetime warranty. 

http://www.opticsplanet.com/nikon-riflescope-prostaff-3-9x40.html


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

I had a little Tasco 4x32 on my .22. With no abuse, something came loose in it allowing my zero to bounce around several inches at 50 yards. I'd buy something better.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I have one on a .22 that has worked well for years...I baby it. I have a pair of tasco binocs that I also "baby" and they are junk.


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

For around $125, I would highly recommend Mueller. Very good optics and quality at a really good price. 

For $25-35 more, the Redfield Revenge line is very good as well. Plus they are made and backed by Leupold.

On lower end scopes, Japanese optics are the best bet with those from the Phillipines running a fairly close second and Chinese stuff way out in last place.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Their old stuff is good. The new stuff is not.

Got $139?

http://www.natchezss.com/product.cfm?contentID=productDetail&prodID=BU200161&src=tpCtg



You can't beat that with a stick.


----------



## Okie-Dokie (May 12, 2002)

My experience with Trashco is the same as Wis Bang's. Look around the pawn shops. Lots of them wind up there, some of them in good shape, some not.


----------



## greg_n_ga (May 4, 2012)

I seen this thread long ago when it was new and just watched. My opinion is never skimp on a optics for a firearm !! .22 cal for plinkin maybe, but for a .223, you will never be happy with economical scopes that will not provide you with the performence the weapon can deliver !!


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I would agree that Tasco are cheap quality scopes. even 30years ago they were just fit for .22s in the 1" models. Still, most scopes are better than no scope.

This natchez link offered by Jolly seems unbelievable to me! I havn't bought a Burris for 25 years, but I think I paid more than that for the one Ihave? It was a 6x mini I mounted on a gun I had gottne in a trade. It was a rough Rem 700 BDL with a barrel chopped at 20". Since the wood was so rough I took a rasp to it, and lightened it up as much as I could, and glass bedded it. I used that gun/scope to kill several hundred coyotes. It became the pickup gun as well. Always held a zero, and it saw some heavy abuse!

#2 son has said gun/scope now, If Burris is anything like they were, this is a heck of a deal!

Another option you might look into is buying used? Leupolds have a terrific warranty that extend past the origional purchaser. Quality optics are just a necessity for anything more than plinking





Jolly said:


> Their old stuff is good. The new stuff is not.
> 
> Got $139?
> 
> ...


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

I've got a 40 year old 3X9 on my Remington 700 .270. I have used it on everything from Missouri groundhogs to Colorado Elk, with nary a problem.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I use a bushnell trophy model 3-9x for high power rifle (.270) deer hunting that has served quite adequate. There is a newer 'dawn to dusk' model out that would be interesting to try out.


----------

